
Show HN: Who Pays Technical Writers (Beta) - philipkiely
https://whopaystechnicalwriters.com
======
philipkiely
Hi HN,

This is a list of 42 publishers known to pay for technical content. I hope it
can serve as a resource to people who want to write articles and tutorials on
programming and related topics.

Please use the contact form on the site or leave a comment here to let me know
what features you would like to see and which publishers are missing from the
list. This project is still in its early stages and I'm hoping to make some
big changes to help people find good clients.

------
WalterGR
How does a person get started in paid technical writing? I’m especially
curious about getting paid to write books about programming topics.

~~~
philipkiely
Here is the plan I would pursue in your shoes:

1\. Take inspiration from some of the cool projects you have listed in your
profile, especially your work with slang, and think about what aspects of your
implementation of these projects people might find interesting.

2\. Based on the content of your proposed articles, take it to a publisher who
is interested in those topics (right now, I'm talking about 2,000 word
articles, not technical books). Try to get published with 2 or 3 sites that
have a decent reputation.

3\. Pitch full-length book ideas to editors at technical publishers. Use your
publication history from step 2 to prove that you can create technical
content.

This is going to sound promotional, because it is, but I published a book
about this topic 2 weeks ago and that will answer your question in hundreds of
pages more detail than I can in this comment box.
[https://philipkiely.com/wfsd](https://philipkiely.com/wfsd)

------
notRobot
Now that this list is on HN, these publishers are probably going to get
spammed with submissions. IDK if that was such a good idea?

~~~
philipkiely
I was definitely concerned about this before posting because some of these
sites are places that I have written for, so I'm only increasing my own
competition. However, this information is all already publicly available and
easy to find, so I figure there is no harm in aggregating it.

Many of these sites are major publications racking up millions of page views
per month. I doubt they will be affected by a small bump in traffic from my
project.

~~~
notRobot
> I doubt they will be affected by a small bump in traffic from my project.

You underestimate the HN crowd :)

But I get your point.

